# تنسيق حفلات رومانسيه لذكرى زواج او لتغير الروتين او للعرسان فجئيه باحلي ليله



## فروسا (17 يوليو 2013)

فيديو لحفله [URL="http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1217662.html"]رومانسيه [/URL]جديدة بالرياض
‫حفله رومانسيه كورال الحمراء‬â€ژ - YouTube

واتس اب 0562947682
0597446680 
سرير مزين بشرايط الستان وبتلات الورد الطبيعى والمناشف وكتيب وقلم رومانسي لكتابة شى للذكرى وبرواز شهادة تقدير وبالونات قلوب ولمبات اضاءه 

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 3264x2448 وحجمها 604 كيلو بايت .






إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 38 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 34 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 36 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 28 كيلو بايت .


الكوميدينو مزين بالاكسسورات الحجرية وبالشموع وبتلات الورد الطبيعى 

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 31 كيلو بايت .


برواز شهادة تقدير للزوج او الزوجه

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 37 كيلو بايت .


بوكيه ورد طبيعي علي بالون دورين مع كارت بكلمات رقيقه

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 28 كيلو بايت .



لعبه زوجيه بفكرة جديدة مبتكرة عباره عن كروت اسئله في كل فرع من الوردة يوجد كارت به سؤال 
إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 37 كيلو بايت .


الحمام مزين ببتلات الورد الطبيعي والاكسسورات الحجريه والشموع والمضيئات وزجاجه بها رسالة شعر
إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 37 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 34 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 34 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 27 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 27 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 34 كيلو بايت .


هديه عباره عن مصحف مغلف بالجلد وكتيب اذكار مغلف بالجلد ومسبحه كريستال مزينين بشرايط الستان ومزين حولهم بالاكسسورا والشموع

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 44 كيلو بايت .


بوفيه مكون من تورته وحلا ومعجنات وفواكهه مشكله وومكن استبدال الفواكه بصحن شيكولاته مشكل وكل شكل بطعم مرة روعه وكاسات عصير مزينه ومزينين ببتلات الورد الطبيعي والشموع

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 42 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 38 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 39 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 47 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 42 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x492 وحجمها 34 كيلو بايت .






كارت باسم الزوج والزوجه بمجرد ما يفتح عباره عن ورود وكل ورده بها كلمه رقيقه والوردة اللي بالوسط اسم الزوج والزوجه
إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x512 وحجمها 44 كيلو بايت .



إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها ... أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 600x450 وحجمها 35 كيلو بايت .


شريط ستان علي الباب لبدء الحفله


واتس اب 0562947682
0597446680​


----------



## فروسا (17 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تنسيق حفلات رومانسيه لذكرى زواج او لتغير الروتين او للعرسان فجئيه باحلي ليله*

تنسيق حفلات رومانسيه بفنادق الرياض


----------



## فروسا (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تنسيق حفلات رومانسيه لذكرى زواج او لتغير الروتين او للعرسان فجئيه باحلي ليله*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## فروسا (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تنسيق حفلات رومانسيه لذكرى زواج او لتغير الروتين او للعرسان فجئيه باحلي ليله*

لا اله الا الله


----------

